# Apple Power Mac G5 vs Apple Power Mac G5



## Huey55 (May 21, 2011)

Hey guy I have a Power Mac G5 11.2 late 2005 dual 2.0Ghz with 4 gb of ram and could hold up 16 which is not bad.

In the other hand, one of my friend was getting rid of his Power Mac and talking about putting it on eBay, I just bought it from him cause he didn't want it anymore and wasn't expecting much money out of it

Specs as follow:
Power Mac G5 7.3 (2004)
dual 2.5Ghz with 5.5Gb ram holds a max of 8gb.

Now It would be too much to keep them both as I dont need to of those big machines
I Will be grateful if somebody can give me an idea of which one is the best to keep.
Thanks.


----------



## WizardGebbia (Jun 26, 2011)

Huey55 said:


> Hey guy I have a Power Mac G5 11.2 late 2005 dual 2.0Ghz with 4 gb of ram and could hold up 16 which is not bad.
> 
> In the other hand, one of my friend was getting rid of his Power Mac and talking about putting it on eBay, I just bought it from him cause he didn't want it anymore and wasn't expecting much money out of it
> 
> ...


I would def say your original one.


----------



## Huey55 (May 21, 2011)

WizardGebbia said:


> I would def say your original one.


What is that choice based upon?


----------



## WizardGebbia (Jun 26, 2011)

Because the 2.5 vs the 2.0 you wont notice the difference and the computer that can handle the most ram is the computer you'll see being faster. If that both computers run the ram on the same bus speed eg. 667 MHz


----------



## Huey55 (May 21, 2011)

WizardGebbia said:


> Because the 2.5 vs the 2.0 you wont notice the difference and the computer that can handle the most ram is the computer you'll see being faster. If that both computers run the ram on the same bus speed eg. 667 MHz


The 2.0 bus speed is 533Mhz
The 2.5 bus speed is 400Mhz
So what you're saying kinda makes sense. 
Thanks for the advices


----------



## WizardGebbia (Jun 26, 2011)

Yea and that the first machine can handle more ram for the fast multitasking.


----------



## macbth (Jun 6, 2011)

The iMac G5 runs hot - I went thru two mother boards- one screen - one power supply - two hard drives. Apple gave me a new iMac CD to replace it. If you are picking the iM G5, I would download a temp. sensor to watch it's temp.
The G5 tower is cooled by a liquid and has a history of coolant leaks.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

They are both towers. But you do want the one with the faster bus speed. It with more RAM will run better then a faster CPU. If the bus speed was the same on both, then the fast CPU, even with less max RAM, as 500 Mhz does make a very noticeable difference in performance on a PPC based Mac.


----------



## WizardGebbia (Jun 26, 2011)

I agree the ram is the main component that will make the computer run fast but like you said if your having that much of a problem with things burning out then stick with the 4 gb machine. If the computer is getting really hot then there's something wrong with the computer board that ist keeping it cool.


----------



## WizardGebbia (Jun 26, 2011)

Oops that was someone elses post never mind then. The 8gb machine is the way to go


----------



## Huey55 (May 21, 2011)

sinclair_tm said:


> They are both towers. But you do want the one with the faster bus speed. It with more RAM will run better then a faster CPU. If the bus speed was the same on both, then the fast CPU, even with less max RAM, as 500 Mhz does make a very noticeable difference in performance on a PPC based Mac.


So to sum it all up, the 2.0ghz will do better with more rams than the 2.5ghz...
Is that what you mean?
So I guess all I have to do is fit more rams (max possible ) to the 2.0 and keep it


----------



## Huey55 (May 21, 2011)

Huey55 said:


> Hey guy I have a Power Mac G5 11.2 late 2005 dual 2.0Ghz with 4 gb of ram and could hold up 16 which is not bad.
> 
> In the other hand, one of my friend was getting rid of his Power Mac and talking about putting it on eBay, I just bought it from him cause he didn't want it anymore and wasn't expecting much money out of it
> 
> ...


 how hard is it to remove and swap them CPUs on the power mac g5's. 
I was thinking of swapping them if possible. 

Anybody know that can be done or there is any compatibility between the different g5.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

As far as swapping the CPUs, I don't know. The main issue is that the bus speeds are different. Putting the 2.5 CPUs in the other Mac may force the bus speed to clock down to the same as the Mac they came out of, thus loosing the benefit of the faster bus. This is also a problem with RAM. You need to make sure that the RAM speed matches the bus as well. 
As a rule, the bus speed will run at the speed of the slowest part, the parts being the CPU, RAM, and motherboard. You'll need to research the two CPUs to see if they have the same pinout/socket, and have the same controller chipset. You can also see if the slower CPU can run at the faster bus speed. 
Basically in theory, you can upgrade the CPU on the Macs, but you'll need to research to see if anyone has, and what issues they may of run into. The biggest worry would be the water cooled heatsinks, and how to keep from breaking them.


----------



## Huey55 (May 21, 2011)

sinclair_tm said:


> As far as swapping the CPUs, I don't know. The main issue is that the bus speeds are different. Putting the 2.5 CPUs in the other Mac may force the bus speed to clock down to the same as the Mac they came out of, thus loosing the benefit of the faster bus. This is also a problem with RAM. You need to make sure that the RAM speed matches the bus as well.
> As a rule, the bus speed will run at the speed of the slowest part, the parts being the CPU, RAM, and motherboard. You'll need to research the two CPUs to see if they have the same pinout/socket, and have the same controller chipset. You can also see if the slower CPU can run at the faster bus speed.
> Basically in theory, you can upgrade the CPU on the Macs, but you'll need to research to see if anyone has, and what issues they may of run into. The biggest worry would be the water cooled heatsinks, and how to keep from breaking them.


Thanks guys
Now, I just decided to keep my original DP 2.0GHz and sell the DP 2.5GHz. 

What really made the difference is that the level of noise that comes from the 2.5 is much higher and researching the net I found out that it's a well documented issue with no real solution to it, any ideas?

Anyways, thanks to all


----------

